# Triton or Hitachi router in a router table



## Sawdust 703 (Jul 19, 2014)

Howdy folks! I'm puttin' together a plan to build my self a router table/RAS table together. It will be wall mounted. I'm wanting a router with an above table lift. I've been looking at the Triton routers, but have also read they can be heavy. I'm also kickin' around the Hitachi routers. I don't do a lot of heavy router work, so I don't need a huge router, but I want one that will have the hp if the need arises. Any thoughts? Preferences? Experiences with either in a table? Any comments will be helpful, & appreciated. Thanks in advance for your time. Bulldog


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Bosch MRF23EVS*

Today I use this:

Bosch MRF23EVS-RT 2.3 HP Fixed-Base Router - Power Routers - Amazon.com


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z75vGZYXSxs


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I use a Ridgid. It has above table adjustment. But like most, you have to go below to unclamp. My table also is hinged. But I do my fine adjustments from top.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Take a look at my table and lift. The thread is called "Router lift, Something You Have Never Seen".

I wouldn't advise either of the routers because there is an easier way to put one in a table and hand use is a bit heavy.

Router Lift 1 - YouTube

http://youtu.be/L51ImLu3-nw

Al


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Many members have the Triton and really like it. I have an M12V and an M12V2. The M12V2 was better designed for table use and it has the ability of above table adjustment. I'm not familiar with the VE model. Hitachis have a 5 yr warranty and are reasonably priced. I also bought a VC so I obviously like them.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I own both the 3 1/4hp Triton & the Hitachi M12V2. 
I would definitely go with the Triton, but you could go with the 2hp Triton if you plan to use it hand held very much.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have the Triton and a Bosch 1617 in a table. Read all about it here.
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/46562-adjustable-height-workstation-router-table-more.html


----------



## Mowry155 (Jul 14, 2015)

Al,
Great set up.......!
Always looking for a better way to do things.
Thanks!
Bob


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Brad, when you table mount a plunge router it is best to take the springs out of it. This is super easy on the Triton; one screw releases the cap which unlocks with a slight twist. Lift out the spring and replace the cap/screw.

Raising the router all the way locks the shaft so only one wrench is required for bit changes. I use a Musclechuck on mine. You don't have to crank the router all the way up and a half turn of a ball ended Allen T handle wrench will loosen or tighten the bit. You also gain an additional 5/8" of cutting depth with the Musclechuck.

The dust collection port on the Triton works well. I use the Bosch VAC005 hose on mine.

The Hitachi M12VE is a nice router; it takes a bit more work to remove the springs. I do not have mine table mounted.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Bob.

Mike the V2 also has plugs on the end of the columns to facilitate removing the springs.


----------

